
Show HN: NanoNews – A simple aggregated news feed based on specific key words - MathCodeLove
https://nanonews.app/
======
stjo
I'm not curious enough to register and try it out. I might, If I have some way
to be sure it is not garbage and waste of time - screenshot at least, maybe
simple interactive demo on the homepage

~~~
MathCodeLove
Completely understandable, if you're concerned with sharing your personal
information then feel free to use a fake/disposable email, as there is not
validation for that (yet).

If nothing else I've learned that I definitely need to have a workable demo
available before sharing this elsewhere. It'll be #1 on my TODO list. It's
nearly bed-time for me now, but I'll get started on it as soon as tomorrow.
Thank you for your feedback!

~~~
rodw
FWIW I think that unless the value is immediately obvious without experiencing
it directly a demo is helpful but ultimately inadequate. I think you'd want
something like the Reddit onboarding model, where you can use the service
anonymously to an extent but eventually are compelled to create an account for
some other value-add that it turns out you really want on top of the thing you
were using anonymously. For Reddit that's things like being able to
comment/post (or collect karma I guess) or being able to personalize the
content by including or excluding specific subreddits from your "feed".

In your case maybe that's something like you can view other people's
(anonymized) nano-news feeds, or feeds on specific topic you know to be
popular, but you need to create an account to create a custom feed or more
convieninetly aggregate feeds or whatever.

I don't really know where you are _trying_ to go with this though, and you've
thought about it more than I have, so maybe I'm missing the point. But that's
what I think I would do.

~~~
MathCodeLove
Thanks for the advice, I agree with your assessment. I'll figure something out
and will make onboarding a smoother and more palatable process than it is now.
It seems like that's my biggest issue at the moment.

------
MathCodeLove
Hey there HN! I'm the creator of Nano News. It's a fairly simple idea that I
found didn't seem to exist. I'd love to hear some constructive feedback and
I'm available to answer any questions or concerns you may have.

~~~
petee
Hi, thanks for posting. Is there a demo or screenshot so we can see without
creating an account?

~~~
MathCodeLove
That would be a great idea, I should have done something like that before
posting. I'll work on it for the future, but for now feel free to use a
throwaway email as there is no email validation as of yet.

Sorry for the inconvenience.

------
embit
I have done something similar but is public access and only for tech related
news. [0]. Tag cloud is generated for popular news items. That way just with
one glance one can check out trending news and focus on that. Idea is to spend
less then 10 minutes to consume the tech news spectrum. [0]
[https://embit.ca/](https://embit.ca/)

~~~
MathCodeLove
Nice! I think your feed is definitely more visually appealing than mine. I may
have to draw some inspiration from you styling. Thanks for sharing.

------
kfk
I tried _python data science_ and got mostly advertising for training courses.
How do you pull the content? List of sites?

~~~
MathCodeLove
No it isn't just a simple list of the top search results. It should be
filtered by results that are considered "News". It's like simply that there
isn't much real "news" on Python Data Science that's been published in the
past 24 hours, so it feels the gap with whatever can be found.

------
glazeshadow
I really like where you are going with this!

Is there a way to reach out to you and discuss this further?

I am on Twitter @twishmay.

~~~
MathCodeLove
Hey there! I followed you, follow aback and shoot me a message.

------
peeplaja
Got mostly irrelevant content to my keywords. Need to ask for better inputs to
generate better outputs.

~~~
MathCodeLove
On the page where you add new inputs, I have a list of tips and advice for
maximizing results relevancy. It's hard for me to automate what "better" is
for a product like this.

